
Unauthorized Access to My Computer - istrading
My computer has been completely compromised. It looks like my vigilantism has pissed someone off, and they have gained full access to my computer.<p>Not too long ago, I was digging into fund activity, and just by chance clicked on a 13-G filing for SEAC, a company I had never heard of or searched before. This is where things get very unusual. I logged into my stocktwits account and noticed I had received a message from somebody inquiring about the same stock, SEAC.<p>I found this very unusual because it is thinly traded, and I had never mentioned it to anybody before. I compared the time of the stocktwits message to the time in my search history, and things became even more creepy. My history (which I hadn&#x27;t cleared in several weeks) showed my first search for SEAC was at 8:22pm, September 05, 2019, and the message I received on stocktwits was at 8:34pm, only 10 minutes later.<p>In the message, the person requested I follow them so we could have a private conversation, and I immediately confronted the person about this strange time correlation. They just brushed it off. We talked for a bit longer than I said I had to go, and the next day I decided to screen record everything just in case.<p>When I confronted the person today, they again brushed it off, but this time I decided to be more forceful and said -- basically in laymen terms -- <i></i><i></i> off and leave me alone, and this is where it gets very creepy. When I looked at my search history a few hours later, it had completely changed. It showed that I had been viewing SEAC once per day since the beginning of August.<p>No this is not all in my head, and I have video evidence. I also know that I do not follow that stock, and have never heard of it until last night. I am at a loss. I am at a complete loss as to what I am to do about this.   Many possibilities come to mind. The fact that I am even posting this on this website (where i don&#x27;t know anybody) is a testament to how irked I am by all this.
======
_throwawayseac
My guess is your machine was compromised before clicking on a 13-G filing, or
possibly during depending on the website you were on.

Consider your machine compromised, at the least. Try to pull down a virus
scanner, malware scanner and see if it will find anything. You may also have
recent browser extensions that could have been compromised.

~~~
istrading
Thanks for the reply. I tried to post this on cybersecurity subreddit and it
was immediately removed. I'm responding late because I didn't know how to find
my post lol. New to this site.

------
DrScump
Check your browser for unexpected add-ons.

~~~
istrading
Thanks for the heads up

